# How do I save my slurry?



## RedRockGirl (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm racking my WE enigma this morning. I want to use the slurry to start a SP. I've never made a SP with slurry, so I didn't think through that I should have made the SP yesterday so I could dump in the slurry today. 
How can I save it until tomorrow?
Thanks!


----------



## barbiek (Feb 14, 2016)

Just dump it in a clean, sanitized mason jar put in fridge


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2016)

I would of just put the s.p. ingredients in with the slurry, reused the primary and let things take off. It would probably be going great guns by today. That way for us lazy guys, you don't even have to clean the primary til the s.p. is done. Arne.


----------

